# Game tread, Blazers vs Bulls, March 26, 2007, UC, CSN



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> There may not be enough season left for the Chicago Bulls to make a run at a division title. A move up the Eastern Conference standings, though, is still a possibility.
> 
> The Bulls seek their third straight victory Monday night as they open a three-game homestand against the Portland Trail Blazers.
> 
> ...


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Portland Trail Blazers </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>29 - 40 (.420)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Fourth, Northwest</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>16 - 19</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>13 - 21</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40 - 30 (.571)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>26 - 9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>14 - 21</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.6</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>97.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.449</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.468</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.0</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>38.6</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>98.8</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.457</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.438</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.7</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Randolph, Z</TD><TD class=inTxt>65</TD><TD class=inTxt>23.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Roy, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>49</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jack, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>66</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Udoka, I</TD><TD class=inTxt>69</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Aldridge, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>59</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Outlaw, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>54</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Webster, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>69</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jones, F</TD><TD class=inTxt>50</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Magloire, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>68</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Rodriguez, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>54</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Dickau, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>37</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Przybilla, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>43</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>LaFrentz, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Schenscher, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Nate McMillan</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>70</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>70</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>68</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>66</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>67</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>60</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>61</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>42</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>62</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>49</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

http://www.nba.com/games/20070326/PORCHI/preview.html


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng jersey tonight; Bulls win, I say.

Bulls 94
Blazers 86


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Brandon Roy not playing tonight, they just said on the pre-game he flew back to see the birth of his first child.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

RagingBulls316 said:


> Brandon Roy not playing tonight, they just said on the pre-game he flew back to see the birth of his first child.


Lucky us.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Wow, Zack Randolph is pure evil.. did you see that look after he got that offensive foul?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Damn, Aldridge is looking like Duncan out there. Ouch.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

In a January loss against Chicago, Roy had (barely) fewer points, rebounds, assists, FGA and FTA than his regular season averages. He's a really nice player, though.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

wow, everytime they drive into the paint. foul bulls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow, we sure put out lousy lineups.

First it was Wallace, Duhon, Thomas, Deng, and Sefalosha, now Skiles has brought in Griffin for Thomas.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Curious...

How does Aldridge look? Shooting mostly Fade Away J's?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What's up with Gordon? 2 minutes in Q1?


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Curious...
> 
> How does Aldridge look? Shooting mostly Fade Away J's?


missed his first two fadeaways.
since then i think 4 in a row. a nice dunk, a layup, and two nice quick, turnarounds.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> What's up with Gordon? 2 minutes in Q1?


2 quick fouls in the first 2 mins. i think the boxscores are wrong and have someone else at 2.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">Portland </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> I. Udoka</td> <td>12</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> Z. Randolph</td> <td>8</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Aldridge</td> <td>9</td> <td>5-6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Jack</td> <td>7</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Webster</td> <td>8</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> S. Rodriguez</td> <td>4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>5-6</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Outlaw</td> <td>3</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> F. Jones</td> <td>3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Magloire</td> <td>2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>56</td> <td>8-11</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>14-18</td> <td>0</td> <td>9</td> <td>5</td> <td>6</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>7</td> <td>31 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.727</td> <td>1.000</td> <td>.778</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 2 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>12</td> <td>6-8</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>12 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> P.J. Brown</td> <td>6</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td>  <td>2</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>9</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Gordon</td> <td>2</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>8</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>6</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Duhon</td> <td>9</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Allen</td> <td>2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Thomas</td> <td>2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Sefolosha</td> <td>3</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Griffin</td> <td>2</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>55</td> <td>11-22</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>2</td> <td>7</td> <td>8</td> <td>5</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>10</td> <td>25 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.500</td> <td>.333</td> <td>.667</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 1</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> What's up with Gordon? 2 minutes in Q1?


Duhon has more minutes than both of our starting guards. Skiles is biased.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

lazy defense on our part, move your feet and beat people to spots, better yet make them shoot jumpers and stop overplaying for the sake of it...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Wow, LaMarcus Aldridge could have been the missing piece for our team. It's too bad he was such a wuss when Skiles stared him down.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Lucky us.


No not really.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

WOW, Portland with 18 FT Attempts in the FIRST Qtr Alone!!

Also 8-11 from the field. 

Gotta love Griff, Launches two bombs and a personal foul in 2 minutes.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Sergio Rodriguez is getting superstar treatment tonight.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow, they are on pace for 72 free throws! Not surprising though.

As long as we can start making them shot jumpers, we should take control of this game. Their last 6 pts came from the charity stripe!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> No not really.


Why not? Roy is already a really good player. We're better off playing Portland without him, especially being that we're without Noch.

I can't believe how Portland managed to rebuild in one draft. Roy and Aldridge are serious blue chippers. Rodriguez is solid too.

Wow, Deng is madly efficient tonight. He's scoring from all over the court.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Roy is going to be a fantastic player for many years in this league.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Yeah, that was definitely a goaltend by Thomas. 

Well, I'm glad it didn't get called.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Why not? Roy is already a really good player. We're better off playing Portland without him, especially being that we're without Noch.
> 
> I can't believe how Portland managed to rebuild in one draft. Roy and Aldridge are serious blue chippers. Rodriguez is solid too.
> 
> Wow, Deng is madly efficient tonight. He's scoring from all over the court.


I actually WANTED ROY to play tonight. I've grown weary of the Roy/Gordon conparisons, since we didn't draft him, and I'm not as high on him as others, though he is a nice player.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Tyrus is just amazing defensively.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Serious lols at Randolph. 5 TOs?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I think Lamarcus has one of the highest release points in the league on his jumper. Maybe right behind Ming and along with Garnett. Nobody can block that shot, even Tyrus.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Rodriguez is a cheater and Randolph is the biggest ballhog in the sport.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">Portland </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> I. Udoka</td> <td>12</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> Z. Randolph</td> <td>15</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>6-7</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>5</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Aldridge</td> <td>14</td> <td>6-8</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>12 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Jack</td> <td>17</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>5</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Webster</td> <td>18</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> S. Rodriguez</td> <td>6</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>5-6</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Outlaw</td> <td>12</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> F. Jones</td> <td>12</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Magloire</td> <td>10</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>116</td> <td>13-27</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>17-21</td> <td>2</td> <td>20</td> <td>9</td> <td>12</td> <td>6</td> <td>2</td> <td>9</td> <td>45 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.481</td> <td>.400</td> <td>.810</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 4 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>20</td> <td>9-13</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>18 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> P.J. Brown</td> <td>9</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>21</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>3</td> <td>7</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Gordon</td> <td>12</td> <td>2-6</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>20</td> <td>3-9</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>8</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Duhon</td> <td>11</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Allen</td> <td>2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Thomas</td> <td>10</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Sefolosha</td> <td>3</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Griffin</td> <td>7</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>115</td> <td>18-42</td> <td>2-10</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>6</td> <td>18</td> <td>14</td> <td>8</td> <td>5</td> <td>3</td> <td>11</td> <td>41 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.429</td> <td>.200</td> <td>.600</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 2</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Everyone but Deng combined are 9-29.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Rodriguez is a cheater and Randolph is the biggest ballhog in the sport.


Well, for the record, Kirk often uses his left hand to ward off defenders as well.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Tyrus Thomas has to do a lot more than his is now for me not to have serious regrets about trading Aldridge. He's just what the doctor ordered for the Bulls. No question the Bulls would have had a better record this year if they had kept him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The rookie matchup:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The opposite of the rookie matchup:


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

If we can get the free throw disparity a little closer, we should be able to control this game and get the win. 

We just need to come out in the 3rd and take control of the game, hold them to 14 points again and get control of this game.

Toronto is losing tonight to Boston. Washington is playing in Utah, Utah hasn't been playing great, but Washington isn't great on the road. We need this win to get somewhat of a cushion on home court in the 1st round.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is a jump shot:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is a layup:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is a foul, though I don't see any contact:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Wow, LaMarcus Aldridge could have been the missing piece for our team. It's too bad he was such a wuss when Skiles stared him down.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Portland 18-33, Bulls 25-55 ?????? 

If the Bulls could just make some shots the game would be a blow-out. Either that or play some defense.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> What are you talking about?



I thought I read somewhere that Skiles didn't like the way Aldridge reacted when he stared him down in his pre draft interview.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Portland 18-33, Bulls 25-55 ??????
> 
> If the Bulls could just make some shots the game would be a blow-out. Either that or play some defense.



If wasn't for the free throw disparity, this game would be a blow out.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Knicks update: Knicks lose to Orland 94 to 89.

Good times!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

BG certainly is aggressive tonight.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Knicks update: Knicks lose to Orland 94 to 89.
> 
> Good times!



Toronto lost also. Washington is up 6 on the Jazz at the half. 

We need to kick this game into overdrive!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Up 6, 67-61, we need to get a double digit lead.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Whats Dengs career high in points? 33? 34?

He has 28 already.. so he could break his career high tonight.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

BullsAttitude said:


> Toronto lost also. Washington is up 6 on the Jazz at the half.
> 
> We need to kick this game into overdrive!



Miami Wins though. My biggest fear is that Miami over takes Washington and we end up with home court against Miami with Wade back.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Miami Wins though. My biggest fear is that Miami over takes Washington and we end up with home court against Miami with Wade back.



Well, I just hope that Miami overtakes Toronto for the 3rd spot in the East. 

I think they play at least 2 more times. So, we'll have to wait and see. I agree, I would rather see Washington or Toronto in the 1st rd.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Can somebody guard Dan Dickau, he has scored their last 7 points!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Excellent out of bounds play after the timeout. Kirk's 11th assist to Duhon for the quick layup. Good coaching!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

10 point lead, let's keep the Defense going. I want to drive to Chicago happy on Thursday!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

12 point lead now, way to build the lead!!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Deng better get 40 tonight


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

For anyone who thinks Stacey King is good at what he does, two words for you: Edward. Scissorhands. What the f was that? Even Tom Dore (Tom damn Dore!) had to question the logic of that one. 

The Bulls broadcasting team is just...disgusting (and that's not even referring to Red Kerr's seemingly-bottomless well of throat sounds).


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Game wouldn't be as close if it wasn't for free throws. We just need to play smart for the next 4 mins!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Guys, I'm following the score on my phone, keep me updated if anything major happens.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow. Hinrich absolutely BROKE Jack's ankles on that drive.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Deng is feeling it tonight, 38 I believe!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

It's like Luol can get pretty much any shot he wants. Absolutely dominant tonight.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

From what I have on my phone.

Deng with 38 points.
Wallace with 16 rebounds.
Hinrich with 12 assists.

That is teamwork!!!

Although, that used to be an every other night stat for the Big O!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Du and one! Wallace's 5th assist.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Why is Duhon always looking so sad he just made a shot he should be happy


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Why is Duhon always looking so sad he just made a shot he should be happy


Because he knows it'll be the last one he makes for another month.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyone notice we took 25 more shots than Portland? :lol: They are shooting 50% but only toook 60~ shots


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Aldridge was looking good out there to bad Pax didn't get him he's exactly what the bulls need twenty points and eight reb.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Can someone tell me why Ben Gordon didn't play in the 4th quarter, despite only having 2 fouls, 1 turnover, and coming off a big 3rd quarter...and most importantly having a nickname with 4th quarter in it?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls win!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

bre9 said:


> Aldridge was looking good out there to bad Pax didn't get him he's exactly what the need twenty points and eight reb.


So, he would get all those shots with Gordon, Deng, Hinrich and Nocioni on this team?

He is producing on a losing team cause he is getting playing time. Thomas is coming along and will get playoff experience this year. Something Aldridge will not get this year or maybe next?

That experience goes a long way!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Can someone tell me why Ben Gordon didn't play in the 4th quarter, despite only having 2 fouls, 1 turnover, and coming off a big 3rd quarter...and most importantly having a nickname with 4th quarter in it?



Cause Mr. Unclutch, Luol Deng was feeling it tonight and the Bulls fed off him in the 4th. Yes, the same player you said disappears in the 4th quarter!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

BullsAttitude said:


> Cause Mr. Unclutch, Luol Deng was feeling it tonight and the Bulls fed off him in the 4th. Yes, the same player you said disappears in the 4th quarter!


There was no clutch tonight though (under 5 minutes left in the 4th/OT, within 5 point game).


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Can someone tell me why Ben Gordon didn't play in the 4th quarter, despite only having 2 fouls, 1 turnover, and coming off a big 3rd quarter...and most importantly having a nickname with 4th quarter in it?


We all Know how Skiles feel about Ben it's no secret but Ben will be ready for the tough pistons on thursday.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

BullsAttitude said:


> So, he would get all those shots with Gordon, Deng, Hinrich and Nocioni on this team?
> 
> He is producing on a losing team cause he is getting playing time. Thomas is coming along and will get playoff experience this year. Something Aldridge will not get this year or maybe next?
> 
> That experience goes a long way!


He would get plenty of playing time here and get all the attention off the bulls guards he was clearly better than TT tonight.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> There was no clutch tonight though (under 5 minutes left in the 4th/OT, within 5 point game).



You just can't give anybody credit besides Ben Gordon, can you? Gordon was 1 of 7 from downtown tonight, 1 of 7, he was still taking them in the 
4th. Deng was playing smart, taking it to the basket and shooting his 15 to 20 footer and hitting them. The game didn't become in doubt until the last 5 minutes, when the Bulls pulled away.

So, this wasn't a blowout, and when it was less than a 5 point game, Deng was still hitting the shots. Give other players credit besides Ben Gordon, he is not the God and Savior of this team. He is not the next Michael, don't get me wrong, Gordon is a great scorer and playmaker. Yet, he still turns the ball over at a high rate and still is suspect on defense cause his mind sometimes seems to wander!

Sometimes you have to go other routes, and Luol Deng was that route tonight, live with IT!!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

bre9 said:


> He would get plenty of playing time here and get all the attention off the bulls guards he was clearly better than TT tonight.



He is clearly better than TT, I'm not going to doubt that. Yet, I truly don't believe he would be producing those types of numbers here in Chicago. He's get the playing time he needs in Portland, due to them not being in the playoff hunt. Plus, Aldridge had a little more seasoning in college, Tyrus is still young and I love his upside. Not saying he is going to be better than Aldridge, but time will tell. 

Remember Okafur 2 years ago, he put up big numbers and was better than Dwight Howard. He won Rookie of the Year. Howard was taking 1st by Orlando and Okafur 2nd, would you still take Howard 1st? I know I would!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Off subject, did anybody see the highlite of Wallace's half court heave to tie the game? I have to admit it was amazing.

Not to mention, it happened to the Nuggets. I know we've had some close losses, but they lost on a put back with less than a second left to us. Then, all they had to do was inbound the ball to win and that happens.....all I have to say is, (quoting Ron Simmons) DAMN!!


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

If only Kirk can have 12 assists or more every night the bulls play. Nice pg game from him. Deng was just doing what every he wanted Portland had no answers. Gordon got in foul trouble early and that got him out of rhythm but he bounced back in the third a little. Decent win for the bullz now they have two tough games in a row I hope their ready.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

BullsAttitude said:


> He is clearly better than TT, I'm not going to doubt that. Yet, I truly don't believe he would be producing those types of numbers here in Chicago. He's get the playing time he needs in Portland, due to them not being in the playoff hunt. Plus, Aldridge had a little more seasoning in college, Tyrus is still young and I love his upside. Not saying he is going to be better than Aldridge, but time will tell.
> 
> Remember Okafur 2 years ago, he put up big numbers and was better than Dwight Howard. He won Rookie of the Year. Howard was taking 1st by Orlando and Okafur 2nd, would you still take Howard 1st? I know I would!


Well yeah I guess TT can come around like Howard did but Aldridge was playing well against our bigs shows he's ready now.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

If Thomas can mature I think he's going to be a really good player. Aldridge is perfect for our team....smart,mature, good community guy, and he is a very good basketball player.

Thomas wouldn't have fit as well in the Portland community, but he's going to be a very good player.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> If Thomas can mature I think he's going to be a really good player. Aldridge is perfect for our team....smart,mature, good community guy, and he is a very good basketball player.
> 
> Thomas wouldn't have fit as well in the Portland community, but he's going to be a very good player.


I have to admit, I like your team's future. They have shed that negative Jail-blazers image and are headed in the right direction. With Roy and Aldridge, your team will start to contend within the next 3 years, with the right pieces.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

BullsAttitude said:



> You just can't give anybody credit besides Ben Gordon, can you? Gordon was 1 of 7 from downtown tonight, 1 of 7, he was still taking them in the 4th.


That's not at all the reason Gordon wasn't playing. He was taking good 3 pointers, he was wide open on a few of them. They just weren't falling. Those are the type of shots you want him to take. Gordon got benched because Dickau started going off when Ben couldn't guard him. Skiles put Duhon in to slow down Dickau and it worked. I don't think he scored another point in the game. It turned out to be a very good coaching move.

Aldridge really impressed me tonight, he looks like he is going to be a great player. Just a shame the Bulls can't have both Thomas and Aldridge because I like them both.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Bulls win, and surpass last year's win total. What a good night!

Although Aldridge is the more well-rounded player, Thomas has a spark in him, a fire that gets lit under him from time to time. No offense to Aldridge's game, but he just seems like a boring player. Yeah, he could end up being a Duncan-caliber big in the West, but guess what, the Bulls AREN'T in the West, and the Bulls ONLY play the Trail Blazers TWICE A YEAR! So who cares?

Thomas is a highlight reel player. I don't care if he doesn't have the fundamentals that Lamarcus has right now. Thomas is fun as hell to watch, and Aldridge isn't. Tell me, when was the last time Aldridge had a top 10 play on SportsCenter, or anywhere for that matter?

Conversation over.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

RagingBulls316 said:


> That's not at all the reason Gordon wasn't playing. He was taking good 3 pointers, he was wide open on a few of them. They just weren't falling. Those are the type of shots you want him to take. Gordon got benched because Dickau started going off when Ben couldn't guard him. Skiles put Duhon in to slow down Dickau and it worked. I don't think he scored another point in the game. It turned out to be a very good coaching move.


I'm not saying it was because of the missed 3s. Deng was just having a better offensive game than Gordon. I wasn't watching the game, following it on my phone (damn Comcast doesn't have the NBA League Pass here in WV) and I saw where Dickau scored 7 straight. 

If you read on down in my post, I stated Gordon's defense is suspect dometimes cause his mind seems to wander, well it wandered off there. My point was Mebarak doesn't give anybody credit but Gordon. It's like, it's Gordon and everybody else on the team. 

He has stated that Deng disappears in the 4th quarter, well, that's not true and it was proved tonight that Deng is right there, playing great in the 4th! I don't want to start a debate on this player that player, I root for everybody on this team and to me, the Chicago Bulls are a team. It takes contributions from every player for us to be successful. Evident tonight with 38 points from Deng, 16 rebounds from Wallace, 12 assists from Hinrich, and 3 blocks from Thomas.

Remember the 1st game winner Gordon hit against the Knicks 2 years ago? Everybody remembers the floater to win it, everybody remembers the double digit 4th in that game.

I remember Nocioni getting the pass from Deng on the break and hitting the 3 to tie it. I also remember Nocioni rebounding (over 2 Knick players) Gordon's missed floater to set up the play that led to the game winner!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

after reading this thread im still laughing at the person who said rodriguez is a cheater........lmfao

anyways i love your guys team, the defense is crazy and alot of shooters...deng was on fire tonight.....sortta offtopic what do yall think about viktor? i wish we still had him....anyways you guys have the knicks first rounder this year right? well you guys should try and get a big, than its a wraaaaap!!! i serisouly love your guys team


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

rose garden pimp said:


> after reading this thread im still laughing at the person who said rodriguez is a cheater........lmfao
> 
> anyways i love your guys team, the defense is crazy and alot of shooters...deng was on fire tonight.....sortta offtopic what do yall think about viktor? i wish we still had him....anyways you guys have the knicks first rounder this year right? well you guys should try and get a big, than its a wraaaaap!!! i serisouly love your guys team


Victor hasn't contributed anything for the Bulls this season. It's really a numbers game. Deng, Noc, Thomas, and to a much lesser extent, Sefolosha all have deserved minutes at the three/four. It's really too bad for Victor and the Blazers that we traded for him last summer. I'm sure Portland would have rather given up a second rounder or (very) conditional first -- in the distant future. And the Bulls would have been better off with that package. I don't think the trade of Victor really has worked out well for either team. 

As far as Aldridge with the Blazer, I completely agree that he was the right pick for you, even if Thomas does eventually develop into the better player. The Blazers just never slipped into the Atlanta/Boston trap of having too many young players trying to develop all at once; and, I think part of the reason, is that they drafted mature experienced college athletes.


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

Viktor gets absolutely no PT on the Bulls. Not sure why. He had a solid preseason, and then disappeared. He hasn't even dressed for about half the games.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

RagingBulls316 said:


> Just a shame the Bulls can't have both Thomas and Aldridge because I like them both.


I agree. If Aldridge ever fills out enough to play center they would complement each other perfectly. That's the problem with any draft though, there are a lot of desirable players and (unless you trade Elton Brand) you can only have one. The Bulls made their decision and I think it'll turn out alright, even if there is some second guessing.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> That's the problem with any draft though, there are a lot of desirable players and (unless you trade Elton Brand)


Or Sebastian Telfair.

:eek8:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

rose garden pimp said:


> after reading this thread im still laughing at the person who said rodriguez is a cheater........lmfao


The guy always uses his arm to shield the ball. Other people do it from time to time, but Rodriguez takes it to a new level. But as long as they don't call it, why stop?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

PowerWoofer said:


> Bulls win, and surpass last year's win total. What a good night!
> 
> Although Aldridge is the more well-rounded player, Thomas has a spark in him, a fire that gets lit under him from time to time. No offense to Aldridge's game, but he just seems like a boring player. Yeah, he could end up being a Duncan-caliber big in the West, but guess what, the Bulls AREN'T in the West, and the Bulls ONLY play the Trail Blazers TWICE A YEAR! So who cares?
> 
> ...




I don't know the exact number, but he has been in the top 10 plays on NBA.com a few times. He's nowhere near the highlight reel that Thomas is, but then again Duncan is nowhere near the highlight real that Thomas is either.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

TripleDouble said:


> The guy always uses his arm to shield the ball. Other people do it from time to time, but Rodriguez takes it to a new level. But as long as they don't call it, why stop?












if your talking about that then thats definattly not cheating, and barely ever gets called for offensive fouls so, its hard to call it cheating......if anything chicago is pretty good at cheating if you consider flopping cheating..


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

rose garden pimp said:


> if your talking about that then thats definattly not cheating, and barely ever gets called for offensive fouls so, its hard to call it cheating......if anything chicago is pretty good at cheating if you consider flopping cheating..


Well the Bulls aren't as good at flopping now with Nocioni out. :biggrin: I really hope the league cracks down on flopping. It detracts from the sport.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I agree. If Aldridge ever fills out enough to play center they would complement each other perfectly. That's the problem with any draft though, there are a lot of desirable players and (unless you trade Elton Brand) you can only have one. The Bulls made their decision and I think it'll turn out alright, even if there is some second guessing.



I think he will easily fill out enough. The kid has put on 20 pounds of muscle so far this season, and is known as one of the hardest working players in the weight room and practice. He came to the team at 230 lbs, and is now 250lbs. He will work to add more muscle this summer. The strength and conditioning coach for the team said earlier in the year that he thought Aldridge would bulk up like Jermaine O'Neal, but a lot quicker because he worked harder in the weight room. 

That being said Aldridge has said he thinks he is a 4 and likes that possition better.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Aldridge is perfect for our team....*smart,mature, good community guy*
> 
> Thomas wouldn't have fit as well in the *Portland* community


 

You mean the Blazers?

J/K. Yeah, Ridge was a nice pickup. Still can't believe Ainge gave you guys Roy.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.basketballforum.com/chic...g-victory-over-trail-blazers.html#post4607423

*Bulls keep on rolling with victory over Trail Blazers*
================================================== =====

CHICAGO 100, PORTLAND 89 
------------------------

CHICAGO (Ticker) -- Luol Deng and the Chicago Bulls keep on 
rolling.

Deng scored a career-high 38 points as the Bulls posted a 100-89
victory over the Portland Trail Blazers.

Kirk Hinrich scored 21 points and Ben Gordon netted 17 for
Chicago (42-30), which moved within 1 1/2 games of the
fourth-place Toronto Raptors in the Eastern Conference.

The Bulls, who also pulled within 1 1/2 games of the
second-place Cleveland Cavaliers in the Central Division, have
won eight of their last 11 contests and are 13-5 since the
All-Star break.

Deng shot 72 percent (18-of-25) from the field and sank both of
his free throws en route to his career night.

"I felt good tonight," Deng said. "My shots felt good. The few
I missed I felt like I should have just taken my time and they
would have gone in."

"He (Deng) played well," Portland coach Nate McMillan said. "He
did not force anything and we tried to limit his slashes and
make him shoot from outside. When we did that, he hit those
shots."

Deng keyed a crucial 8-0 run in the fourth quarter as Chicago
pulled away. His two free throws gave the Bulls an 82-76
advantage with 5:45 left. Chris Duhon and rookie Tyrus Thomas
hit layups before Deng sank a 12-foot jumper to increase the
lead to 88-76 with 4:29 left.

"They just turned up the pressure and we had a couple of
turnovers," Portland rookie LaMarcus Aldridge said. "We
couldn't come back."

Aldridge scored 20 points and Zach Randolph added 17 for the
Trail Blazers (29-42), who failed to gain critical ground on the
Los Angeles Clippers (34-36) for the eighth and final playoff
spot in the Western Conference.

Randolph returned after missing three contests due to
bereavement leave and only shot 40 percent (4-of-10) from the
floor.

Shorthanded Portland played without Ime Udoka, who left with a
concussion at halftime. He played just 12 minutes in the first
quarter before leaving with his second concussion this season.

Blazers rookie Brandon Roy also missed the game because his
girlfriend was scheduled to give birth.

"We missed him tonight, he is a big part of this team," Randolph
said. "We could have used his outside offensive threat."

Chicago has won nine of 12 home games to improve to 27-9 at the
United Center this season.

Portland has lost six of its last nine contests.


----------

